# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  The Prometheus System - Intuitive Multi-Filament 3D Printing!

## RP Iron Man

I have some exciting news about a new product that we have been working on  :Smile: 

*The Prometheus System!*



DisTech Automation has developed a new solution for multi-filament 3D printing called The Prometheus System which allows you to print 2 different filaments from a single nozzle. It works by pulling one filament out of the hot end and feeding another filament into the same hot end to switch between filaments. This new product builds off of our existing Prometheus V2 Hot End. 

Using a combination of custom filament switching G-code, precision machined parts, the 1-piece internally polished Prometheus V2 nozzle, and powerful geared extruder stepper motors, we are able to reliably print objects with hundreds of filament switches in a single print!



This enables you to print *multi-color* objects, print with *support material*, or create *multi-material* prints!


Multi-Color Worlds printed in ABS plastic.


Propellers: Yellow PLA with PolySupport support material on the left; Nylon Alloy 910 with Guidel!ne PETG support material on the right.


Composite wrench printed with Colorfabb XT-CF20 Carbon Fiber perimeters and Colorfabb XT Clear infill.


Glow-in-the-dark objects printed with Colorfabb Glowfill

The objective with this new product is to eliminate the difficulties and quality issues associated with conventional methods of dual extrusion (calibration, nozzle dripping, color contamination, extrusion pressure, etc...). 

The Prometheus System is a unique approach to multi-filament 3D printing that is designed to solve all of these issues! By using a single nozzle, The Prometheus System eliminates the calibration and nozzle dripping issues that affect dual nozzle configurations. In addition, by feeding one filament at a time into a single hot end, The Prometheus System prevents the problems with color contamination and increased extrusion pressure that are associated with recently popularized color mixing hot ends. This results in clean color transitions and flawless printed parts:







I am really excited to hear what you all think of this new product! We have been working hard to find the optimal solution for multi-filament 3D printing and we think this is it! Please use this thread to share your thoughts on our new product and our unique approach. We are committed to working with the open source community and we will be releasing this product under the CC BY-NC-SA 3.0 Creative Commons license.

Our Kickstarter campaign for The Prometheus System will launch on *September 6th*. You can sign up at *http://distechinnovations.com/* to receive a Kickstarter launch notification and get the first pick of the discounted Early Bird rewards.

Happy Printing!

Eric

----------


## Geoff

I think very nice dual extrusion! some of those prints are great. So it sucks one filament out and puts another in? that sounds simple enough it might just work  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

lots of machines with similiar technology around. 
But yours still needs a purge pillar, most of the others don't seem to.

----------


## RP Iron Man

@Geoff

It sure looks simple but it is much more difficult than it looks  :Wink:  People have been trying this method of multi-filament 3D printing for a long time but nobody has got it working reliably...except us! The details of how we got it working are outlined on the campaign page.

@curious aardvark

All technologies that use a single nozzle for multiple filaments require a purge tower. It is necessary to get clean transitions by purging the remaining previous plastic from the hot end. Even dual nozzle solutions require a bit of purging because the molten plastic slowly drips out of one nozzle (and creates messy lines all over your print!) while the other nozzle is printing. In order to reestablish hot end pressure, you need to purge a bit of filament. 

Our solution eliminates all of the other issues associated with conventional solutions and essentially lets you print multiple filaments with the precision and performance of a single hot end! The results speak for themselves  :Smile:

----------


## RP Iron Man

Here are some recent news articles about The Prometheus System!

https://3dprint.com/147493/prometheu...m-kickstarter/

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201608...ckstarter.html

http://www.fabbaloo.com/blog/2016/8/...er-3d-printers

https://3dprintingindustry.com/news/...starter-95071/

https://www.3printr.com/prometheus-s...arter-0042071/

https://3druck.com/drucker-und-produ...arter-1848442/

http://www.cantechletter.com/2016/08...rter-campaign/

http://www.htxt.co.za/2016/09/01/the...t-3d-printers/

Cheers, 
Eric

----------


## RP Iron Man

*We just launched our Kickstarter campaign for The Prometheus System!* 

Click on the link below to visit the Kickstarter page:

*https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...3d/description*

We would really appreciate your support!  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Eric

----------


## adamfilip

looks like it would really slow down the printing. switching, purging,

----------


## RP Iron Man

@adamfilip It is true that the filament switching and purging does add some time to the print, but that is necessary for multi-filament printing. It is a tradeoff in order to achieve the higher quality prints!

----------


## RP Iron Man

@cwaa

First of all, there is no reason to believe that we won't deliver the product. Our company has a strong reputation and an established customer base that can attest to this. 

Secondly, the Early Bird shipping is being pushed back from November to December, NOT January. The remaining Kickstarter rewards that were projected to ship in December will now ship at the beginning of January. We have been very transparent in our update about the progress with production and the delay that caused us to push back the delivery dates. 

You can see the production update here:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/1742601

I don't think it is fair to call this a fraud. We are doing our best to manufacture a quality product asap but please keep in mind that delays can happen. Our manufacturer needs more time to ensure the quality of one of the critical components so we cannot rush them. Our priority is that we ship a final high-quality product to our Kickstarter backers.

That's fine if you want a refund. I just got in touch with you through email to sort out the details. 

Regards,
Eric

----------


## curious aardvark

> I signed up for this promotion and now they won't deliver .  Shipping has slipped from November to January.  Watch out this is a fraud.


Given that the average kickstarter is around 18months late - a 1-2 month delay is as good as bang on time. 
Certainly much much too early to claim it's failed or a fraud. please think before you type in future.

@rp - so is this extruder simplify3d compatible ?

And can you print two materials with different print temperatures ?

----------


## RP Iron Man

@curious aardvark

Thanks for chiming in!

Yes, we are offering support for Simplify 3D. As for printing materials with different print temperatures, so far we have printed dissimilar materials at a fixed temperature that works for both. However, we look forward to experimenting with printing materials at significantly different temperatures by allowing temperature changes during filament purging.

----------


## appsmart

Even dual nozzle solutions require a bit of purging because the molten plastic slowly drips out of one nozzle (and creates messy lines all over your print!) while the other nozzle is printing. In order to reestablish hot end pressure, you need to purge a bit of filament.

----------


## curious aardvark

You'd think so wouldn't you. 
watch this video: 



No visible contamination, no purge pillars. Not a needle valve dual print nozzle. two actual seperate nozzles. 
How the hell is that working ?

----------

